# Garden Tractor Trail Ride in NW MO, September 19th



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I will again host the annual "Garden Tractor Trail Ride" at the farm near Bethany, MO on September 19th, weather permitting. We have a carry-in dinner at noon with an approximately one hour ride around the farm afterwards. All brands of garden & small tractors are welcome, contact me with your address for a flier with directions.

A few pictures from previous rides:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang wish we had something as such around our area. 

Looking forward to read/pics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that's a hoot aint' it? Imagine walking through the woods when all of the sudden you are descended upon by a torque of riding mowers huh?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Plan on holding event this year?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Plan on holding event this year?


Yes, September 17th, pending weather!


----------

